# 9 week old pup, Day 3 at home, crate training question



## gtcas1976 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok peeps - Crate training. I need some guidance. 

I've read so much about the subject but as I've read contradicting stuff, I'm now confused. Obviously hubby is working from home and so he's quite happy having Olly in the office with him, but he's also keen to have Olly crated for a couple of hours in the morning and a couple of hours in the afternoon in the house (not the office) especially whilst Olly is still so small and hubby cannot give him his undivided attention. It's also to help Olly with night time sleeping and for when we have to leave him on his own now and again (if we have to do grocery shopping, or go to the doctor, or even go out for a meal!). 

So, whilst I've got some time off work (I've only got a couple of day), I want to get Olly used to him having some quiet time in his crate with the doors closed! We've been a bit lax this weekend as we wanted him to make sure he loved his crate and let him go in an out of it as he wished by leaving the doors open (except at night time), but now he cries and whines a lot when the doors are closed (Night no 1 was great, night no 2 has been a nightmare). 

I KNOW i have to ignore his cries… he's got to get used to it. The crate is in the hallway which is central passage from the kitchen to the living/sitting room and to the upstairs bedroom. It's set so that he can practically see us all the time (except for when we're upstairs). We thought it's the best place. It's draft-free and he can be part of the action still (our hallway is a really nice light and open space). The thing is after about 10-15 minutes crying he settles down. But as soon as I move to go to the kitchen from the living room or vice-versa and therefore pass in front of his crate he starts crying again, and the cycle carries on. Now my question is, what can I do to make him happier in his crate. He has a snuggly teddy and his blankets. He also has got his kong with some carrots pieces in there as treat (but he's not interested in that - he loves the carrot but not too fussed about his song yet). 

I'm going to see today if I can find him a ticking clock of some sort to see if that helps. Also, do I need to do anything when he actually goes quiet? Do I need to acknowledge to him that we like that? If so, how do I do that? 
I'm worried he'll start whining again as soon as I move away and I'm worried it won't help with his separation anxiety. 

Sorry for this long post, but any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi this is still fresh in my mind as we just entered week two with our boy and he is in love with is crate day and night now.
This is my account
Night one- nightmare on a stick howling like a wolf downstairs until 4 am then slept through till 9am when we had to wake him up thinking he was dead from all the howling.

Day two throughout the day we put him in the play pen outside my studio ( I work from home) and he had all naps in there, all play sessions out. Cried and whined but by the end of the day it got easier. All naps in play pen that day.

Night two- more nightmare on a stick howling in his crate until 4 am. I woke up at 6 am as I was training that day and had to drive to Pbrough put him back in crate slept through until 9 am when hubby got up (he was knackered bless him, me even more so and had to be on form that day)

Day three all sleeps happened in crate during the day, what a carry on!!! he ended up falling asleep exhausted but I didn't cave in. No eye contact went about my business, Olly s crate also in hallway same layout as yours it seems. I made sure though that I settled in the living room where he could see me until he fell asleep. Towards the end of the day the whining sessions were getting shorter. 

Night three we decided that it was to much to endure another howling till 4 am and we brought the crate on the landing( we will be moving it slowly downstairs again). He went to sleep without a peep until 6.30 am when hubby got up from work. 

By day five he was taking himself into the crate for a sleep my little clever boy. By day 7 I could leave him in there while I went round to my neighbour for a coffee with my iPad skype ing live. We also started training how he must behave before we take him out. We started giving the sit command and wouldn't take him out until he calmed down and sat patiently, this morning I didn't even had to say anything as soon as he saw me he was sat down on his cute little bum.

By day 9 we went out for breakfast leaving him alone (we waited until he fell asleep). Day 10 we went out for an evening meal locally and left him for 2 1/2 hours again slept all the way through.
Be strong and consistent and you will be amazed how quickly they accept it. 

I would strongly suggest you get play pen I can't see how your hubby will get any work done with him in the same space. Also with play sessions I am strict and will only offer him 2 sessions with myself, he has to do his own thing for the other two sessions, hubby will have his turn when he gets home, then we might get some visitors.

I do not pick him up through the day for lots of cuddles and kissy sessions(even thoguh I wish I did), I am definitely not wanting to make myself his one and only play buddy. You need to be strict with them which is so hard when they are so stinking cute 
Our Olly is not interested in the kong either yet. 
You can do this, good luck xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Olly's Mama said:


> I do not pick him up through the day for lots of cuddles and kissy sessions(even thoguh I wish I did), I am definitely not wanting to make myself his one and only play buddy. You need to be strict with them which is so hard when they are so stinking cute


Yikes! Who is his one and only play buddy? Who is cuddling with him, napping with him, reassuring him, loving him? Sorry if I sound harsh but he is a puppy not an inmate in need of rehabilitation.  We were so NOT strict with Rufus, and he is the most wonderful, well behaved, happy, joyous and loving companion you could ever ask for. What you are describing is so old school. It doesn't have to be like that.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Yikes! Who is his one and only play buddy? Who is cuddling with him, napping with him, reassuring him, loving him? Sorry if I sound harsh but he is a puppy not an inmate in need of rehabilitation.  We were so NOT strict with Rufus, and he is the most wonderful, well behaved, happy, joyous and loving companion you could ever ask for. What you are describing is so old school. It doesn't have to be like that.


So glad you were able to put into words what I was too cross to say Fairlie. Agree with every word.


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

I put my hands through the bars of my little puppy's cage and stayed with her till she slept. Probably not the best technique haha but she happily goes into her crate now for her naps. I think routine is definitely important for crate training so just stick with it and you'll be fine.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Yikes! Who is his one and only play buddy? Who is cuddling with him, napping with him, reassuring him, loving him? Sorry if I sound harsh but he is a puppy not an inmate in need of rehabilitation.  We were so NOT strict with Rufus, and he is the most wonderful, well behaved, happy, joyous and loving companion you could ever ask for. What you are describing is so old school. It doesn't have to be like that.


I agree with Cat53. I was struggling to find words too.... 

Also, to the original poster, when you said that you know you have to ignore him.... Of course you don't! He's a tiny baby puppy who misses his mummy and siblings and has just been taken from the only place he's ever lived.

Would you leave a human baby to cry to make them stop? He needs all your kisses and cuddles and love <3


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

fairlie said:


> Yikes! Who is his one and only play buddy? Who is cuddling with him, napping with him, reassuring him, loving him? Sorry if I sound harsh but he is a puppy not an inmate in need of rehabilitation.  We were so NOT strict with Rufus, and he is the most wonderful, well behaved, happy, joyous and loving companion you could ever ask for. What you are describing is so old school. It doesn't have to be like that.


WOW really???? so you read my post put 2 and 2 together and came to the conclusion that I treat him as an inmate? Please do not be disrespectful, to the way I choose to bring up my pup. 
Yes I might be strict but guess what? He is turning out to be the most amazing little dog after only one week and I couldn't be more pleased. Oh and guess what? he adores me and I adore him but I am boss not him and I do not let think that? because guess what? I want a well behaved dog that I trained to be socially sound not a replacement baby. 
Get onto the RSPCA and report me !!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

gtcas1976 said:


> Ok peeps - Crate training. I need some guidance.
> 
> I've read so much about the subject but as I've read contradicting stuff, I'm now confused. Obviously hubby is working from home and so he's quite happy having Olly in the office with him, but he's also keen to have Olly crated for a couple of hours in the morning and a couple of hours in the afternoon in the house (not the office) especially whilst Olly is still so small and hubby cannot give him his undivided attention. It's also to help Olly with night time sleeping and for when we have to leave him on his own now and again (if we have to do grocery shopping, or go to the doctor, or even go out for a meal!).
> 
> ...



Is there a reason why hubby doesn't want him in the office? Why not put the crate in his office? I'm guessing is that Olly has figured out that the crate means being separated from the human. If you think about it he's just had a trauma of being separated from his mom and maybe littermates. I would stay in the room with their crates whenever they were napping or sleeping. I also left the crate door open during their awake time because often they would put themselves to bed (walk into the crate and curl up and sleep in the middle of playing). 

In the crate, I always covered it up with a dark sheet. Maintained airflow but was dark (black sheet). I also played with them enough so that they were tuckered out before I put them into the crate for a nap. Is there a reason why you want him to have "quiet" time or do you need him to nap? They need a ton ton ton of sleep at this age. I also made sure they did lots of playing and potty breaks and eating and pooping and playing before I'd put them in the crate to nap. 

But I will say this. I did the crate every time because I had two. If I had only one, I'd cuddle them all of the time. Let them nap on my lap instead of in the crate. Carry them in a pouch to sleep. Why? Because they grow up really fast and his is the time for you to establish that bond, really imprint. I carried my two a lot when they were little. They have plenty of others they have attached to and play with but they love me best and not a single regret. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Olly's Mama said:


> WOW really???? so you read my post put 2 and 2 together and came to the conclusion that I treat him as an inmate? Please do not be disrespectful, to the way I choose to bring up my pup.
> Yes I might be strict but guess what? He is turning out to be the most amazing little dog after only one week and I couldn't be more pleased. Oh and guess what? he adores me and I adore him but I am boss not him and I do not let think that? because guess what? I want a well behaved dog that I trained to be socially sound not a replacement baby.
> Get onto the RSPCA and report me !!!


Wow! Defensive or what! Fyi most of the dogs on this site were raised with a lot of human interaction, plenty of love and cuddles ( not because they are replacement babies) just because as humans we know that bewildered little puppies need this love and attention to make them grow into strong confident dogs. Dogs that have bonded with their owners through love, affection, discipline ( reward based) exercise of both brain and body. Some of our dogs have been really traumatised in previous homes and have responded to the to the dedication and love shown them in wonderful ways. I don't believe that anyone else on this site has raised a puppy in the way you are. 

I'm glad your little dog is making you happy. It's what they do. But are you fulfilling all his needs. You watch all wild animals with their young! None are ignored. All have attention and love 24/7 why should a puppy be any different. They are all left with adults to guard them and they spend their days playing with each other. Your pup has been removed from its playmates. So who is fulfilling that role now? They snuggle up to each other to sleep. Who is fulfilling that role? It's called nurturing and it's what the young of any species needs.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A million apologies Olly's Mama, I clearly hit a nerve.

Of course he adores you, and of course you adore him, how could we think otherwise with your amazing photos, your screen name and the pride you take in his progress? Indubitably he will grow up to be an amazing dog. 

We run the gamut here from dogs are dogs people and dogs are babies people and all are welcome. You are clearly in the dogs are dogs camp and that is fine. I was trying to tell you (obviously in a very insensitve way, and again I apologize) that despite what you think, you CAN pick up your little cutie and cuddle him and kiss him and be his best friend and the longterm outcome will be the SAME. He'll only be a baby once, why deny yourselves all the love?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm in the dogs are dogs camp - 

Actually they really are.
I frequently said/say 'put that dog down it is NOT a toy'.... I think some people experience grumpy puppies that get fed up of being scooped up all the time - it can make the pup/dog feel powerless and out of control.
If your puppy is sad - get down to their level, let them climb up on your lap if they want a snuggle.
Routine is important to dogs as is love and reassurance. Puppies do need to learn to cope on their own too. It is just as important as taking them out and socialising them. I'm with Lexi and Beemer's mum - quiet own time in their crates or safe place when they have had their love, exercise, food, play and more love and are ready to sleep.

(I'm not saying I don't pick my dogs up when I need a cuddle - but I do it respectfully and mindful that actually it is not something that the dog may want.)


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I could not have coped without a crate and Bailey loved to take herself into it when things got too much for her. As for how to crate train, I dont think I did, it sort of happened. On Bailey's first night I slept downstairs with her, out her in the crate, and when she whimpered I put my hand in and reassured her. After that first night we never had a problem and never an accident.

The crate later became invaluable when she was spayed. I also thought she needed an operation for Luxating patella, which again would have required a crate. Fortunately she didn't need the operation.

Bailey is just over a year and half now and we just put her crate away at Christmas. She seems fine without it, although she did miss it at first.

I never referred to it as a crate, when speaking to Bailey we just said bed and she knew what we meant.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

fairlie said:


> A million apologies Olly's Mama, I clearly hit a nerve.
> 
> Of course he adores you, and of course you adore him, how could we think otherwise with your amazing photos, your screen name and the pride you take in his progress? Indubitably he will grow up to be an amazing dog.
> 
> We run the gamut here from dogs are dogs people and dogs are babies people and all are welcome. You are clearly in the dogs are dogs camp and that is fine. I was trying to tell you (obviously in a very insensitve way, and again I apologize) that despite what you think, you CAN pick up your little cutie and cuddle him and kiss him and be his best friend and the longterm outcome will be the SAME. He'll only be a baby once, why deny yourselves all the love?


I appreciate your reply and accept your apology, thank you.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

I also just wanted to add a few things that I feel are important before I take myself off this forum.
I AM cuddling him, I AM playing with him both fun and stimulating brain games, I am letting him nap glued to my feet( heck I can't cook dinner because he is on my feet), I AM making his every meal from scratch and can now take a degree in dogs nutrition with the months and months of info I gathered just on this subject. However I AM NOT DOING IT ALL THE TIME because I believe the those few weeks of puppyhood are the most important for quickly teaching and exposing pups to as much and many different experiences as I can, the window is really small and as he grows up he will start feeling more and more scared of new things. Well my hope and wish is for Olly to be a confident young pup because of me gently encouraging now while he is only a baby and less scared to stand on his own 4 feet and deal with challenging situation confidently instead of being insecure and scared because I wrapped him in cotton wool thinking he was small and vulnerable and only a baby that was separated from all his play mates.

When I joined this site I was so excited to interact with like minded people that would help me in my quest of doing the best I can for my little man and the very least I expected was to have my opinions respected even if they were different. What I got was very different and I am so glad it happened at the beginning of the journey so I do not have to waste another minute of my time. This clearly is not the place for me and that's ok, we don't all love coffee


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Olly's mama, I'm sorry you feel you have to no longer use the forum and im sure those that disagreed with you will be sorry you feel that way too.
As a fresh set of eyes on this thread I really don't think it is that bad. No one was disrespectful or rude, believe me some forums are awful for this!!!There was a misunderstanding/ disagreement but that's part of life that us adults partake in, learn from and move on from. It really doesn't seem like a big deal. 
Many, many people have found the forum a sanity saver when after a few weeks they are dealing with a crockapoo, that's biting everyone, everything, kids are crying, husband is leaving and they are the one dealing with it all!!! So as you have only had pup a week, I would hang around as this may be the only place where you can come and off load and people will get it 
As someone that's had to fight my corner on here many times in the past, take it from me, it's worth just taking a step back and not getting so worked up by things. People respect differing opinions and advice, they really do. So I would hang around here if I were you, it really is worth it and these are a lovely bunch of people, honest 
If not we wish you and your puppy well, he'll be the best dog ever!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ollie mama, I think the problem is that your first post 'appeared' to say you didn't play with your boy at all and it came across as quite harsh. Your last post, however, has explained things a little better. It's obvious you love your little dog. Sorry if you feel 'got at'. Please stay. We all want the best for our dogs, we just have differing views and approaches. My pet hate is cages, for example, yet, obviously, others find them absolutely essential. So people post on here....'how do I crate train my puppy?.......or......my puppy doesn't like its crate.......and I am going, 'argh, ditch the blasted thing', in my head. I do occasionally say this on here too! It may well be, that you will have the best trained most obedient, confident little dog, whilst the rest of us have our riotous, goofy fur balls......but you know what? They will love us just the same. Stay. Let's start anew. Please.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think your upset is a testament to how much you love and care for your Olly. There are always points of contention. For example I'm a dog is my baby camp, not because I'm substituting them for human babies as I've never wanted those but because I've always wanted dogs and they don't develop independence the ways humans do. They are always dependent on me for their food, exercise, socialization, etc. And each of our dogs have their own routine because we each approach raising them in our own way. I think that's the beauty of this forum. You learn about a lot of different approaches and ideas. Get a lot of support when you need. And have a ton of people gush over how cute your dog is. Hoping you stick around, if nothing else so we can see Olly grow up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Olly's Mama would it help if I told you the afternoon I wrote that harsh post I had spent the entire night awake in the hospital with my sister who has breast cancer (she is still there) and then come home to care for her 80 plus farm animals? I was extremely raw, I think others will tell you that normally I am quite nice. 

I do however love to play devils advocate and I will ask Marzi this. If "dogs are dogs" then why praytell do we have dog beds, coats, carseats, daycares, schools, prams, toys, toothbrushes, doctors, spas, salons, cafes, parks......etc.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Olly's Mama would it help if I told you the afternoon I wrote that harsh post I had spent the entire night awake in the hospital with my sister who has breast cancer (she is still there) and then come home to care for her 80 plus farm animals? I was extremely raw, I think others will tell you that normally I am quite nice.
> 
> I do however love to play devils advocate and I will ask Marzi this. If "dogs are dogs" then why praytell do we have dog beds, coats, carseats, daycares, schools, prams, toys, toothbrushes, doctors, spas, salons, cafes, parks......etc.


Oh Fairlie, I did wonder  :hug: I'm so sorry that your sister is so poorly.

Dogs have *dog* coats, *dog* beds, *doggy* daycare etc

Most of the time I like my dogs an awful lot more than quite a lot of the people I come across  so please don't push to humanize them too much


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahhh then ok, like the iguana daycares and the gerbil outfits and the resorts for chinchillas. Is that it?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up... Olly's mama it would be a shame if you left, go on - give everyone another chance....
I will agree with Marzi on the dogs are dogs thing - but I think a lot of that is because Dudley can be a bit too pushy and treating him like a baby would have 'spoilt' him, he is spoilt with my time and attention though, but he is not allowed upstairs (baby gate done up on top of stairs when we go out again now), although I suspect if hubby wasn't around I may have given in on that one!
To be honest though Fairlie, at least half of those things you listed are for the convenience of humans anyway!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ahhh then ok, like the iguana daycares and the gerbil outfits and the resorts for chinchillas. Is that it?


You don't have to search hard on google to discover that all sorts of different types of pets have seriously 'mad' owners 
(Actually I absolutely love that guinea pig )


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

The guinea pig picture reminds me of a sweater I made for my hamster when I was young and was just learning how to crochet.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I still have the wheelchair I made for a lame gosling last year.

Ok Marzi your point is taken, Dot can be a dog if you like, but Rufus, never.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

So I am back to this thread having a bit of time to calm down and I learned a lot. 
From my point of view I answered a crate training query with a to the point account of how I tackled this aspect myself, my strict approach and how this worked for me and Olly poo. (As far as I was aware this wasn't a thread asking how much you play with your dog or how you love your dog)

I did however clearly mentioned that I structured my pup's play and explained how (yet somehow Cat53 you are pulling me up on the fact that I haven't explained it hence your reply). 

What followed next were a few replies that included words like *Yiikes* *inmate* *too cross to post thank you for doing it for me*, *struggling to find words* 

So being the passionate latin origin person that I am and after a tiring and sleep deprived transatlantic flight I read them and I saw RED!! I did bite back immediately because I love this poo to death and my whole life is his at the minute while I am bringing him up, every minute of his life apart from when I sneak out to teach him separation, I am here with him. 
So of course nerves were hit because the last thing I would do on this Earth is fail to notice that an animal in my care is ignored or poorly cared for. Irresponsible dog owners don't spend time on dog forums !! 

As it also happens, I knew of (virtually) OP and their little Olly from another forum where I gave a minute by minute account on how I dealt with Olly's first week with us so my reply might have been bit more to the point because of that (I already knew they knew I care for my poo with love etc) however that is completely irrelevant.

What is relevant is that some veteran members have chosen those words and chose this delivery to point out the errors of my way (what they believed these to be at the time). Fairlie I thank you for immediately apologising and I take this moment to apologise for being so defensive in my reply, also hope your sister is doing much better.

Lovely Catherine and a few others on the other hand chose to express in a very polite and mannered way her different approach to the crate training that worked for her. Thank you to those it made a bit more balanced and bearable at the time.

And that is all I expected, even if I was giving the completely wrong advice and as more experienced owners you had a different spin on it, you could have delivered it so much better in a way that didn't shot me down and made me cry in a flipping hotel room 4000 miles away from the pup I was missing so much (this bit is also irrelevant).

But NO HARD FEELINGS towards any of you, it is what it is I am well aware that online delivery of words is empty with no way to convey emotion, and hopefully we and others can all learn a thing or two.

I am now back home cuddling him and loving him and breaking all rules I firmly set before his arrival one at a time . 
Take care Monica


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh and I hope that by now Olly has mastered his crate and he is keeping you busy OP


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm glad you are back.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm glad you are back too. And I am sorry. Should have known better as you are on this site and a cockerpoo owner. It's taught me a lesson too...... And yes, I have been feeling bad for jumping in and not thinking long and hard first. So.....can we start afresh and put this down to experience?


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Cat 53 said:


> I'm glad you are back too. And I am sorry. Should have known better as you are on this site and a cockerpoo owner. It's taught me a lesson too...... And yes, I have been feeling bad for jumping in and not thinking long and hard first. So.....can we start afresh and put this down to experience?


Thank you and YES absolutely, we shall do just that


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Olly's Mama said:


> So I am back to this thread having a bit of time to calm down and I learned a lot.
> From my point of view I answered a crate training query with a to the point account of how I tackled this aspect myself, my strict approach and how this worked for me and Olly poo. (As far as I was aware this wasn't a thread asking how much you play with your dog or how you love your dog)
> 
> I did however clearly mentioned that I structured my pup's play and explained how (yet somehow Cat53 you are pulling me up on the fact that I haven't explained it hence your reply).
> ...



Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Phew, I am glad we can put that behind us and move onto the important things in life, namely more photos of Olly please!


----------

